# Viper Mk. VII



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

I just picked up on the Moebius Viper Mk. VII, and was wondering if anyone knows the proper for Kat's or Narcho's Mk. VII?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

seaQuest said:


> I just picked up on the Moebius Viper Mk. VII, and was wondering if anyone knows the proper for Kat's or Narcho's Mk. VII?


 Kat's Viper tailnumber was 7961NC

Haven't found anything on Narcho's


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

kenlee said:


> Kat's Viper tailnumber was 7961NC
> 
> Haven't found anything on Narcho's


While 7961NC is a Viper that Kat flew, it's a Mk. II not a Mk. VII, according to this website: http://en.battlestarwiki.org/wiki/Viper_7961

Wither or not this website is accurate I couldn't tell you.

Also, I don't recall Kat ever flying a Mk. VII on the show, but I could be wrong.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

She flew one in "Scar." I'm not sure if she flew one as Galactica CAG training crews for the rescue mission on New Caprica.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Ummmmmm...the painting directions...........Pontiac Engine Blue Metallic?????????????
Seriously...


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

The full size props are painted in a metallic blue, Pontiac Engine Blue Metallic is the closest match. Of course you can always do a custom paint job. I painted mine as if it were in the original series, gray with orange stripes.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1442.JPG

That is the good thing about models, you can use your imagination. 
And yes, I was one of those who colored outside the lines as a kid.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

seaQuest said:


> She flew one in "Scar." I'm not sure if she flew one as Galactica CAG training crews for the rescue mission on New Caprica.


Exodus was just on BBC America. Yes Kat flew one in Exodus as they coordinated the attack with the Raptors. (As well as in Scar)

Glad someone is doing a Viper with Kat's call sign on it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Funny enough I did my Mk 7 as Kat's. But didn't worry about changing the tail number.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Solium said:


> Exodus was just on BBC America. Yes Kat flew one in Exodus as they coordinated the attack with the Raptors. (As well as in Scar)
> 
> Glad someone is doing a Viper with Kat's call sign on it! :thumbsup:


Kat was a neat character, too bad she died the way she did.
I just did some research. Indeed, 7961NC, included with the Mk. VII, was Kat's Mk. II in The Hand Of God. The other number, 2276NC, was flown by Lee Adama in the mini and 33. But, it's also the number for CAG Maj. Jackson Spencer when the Galactica's attack squadron is jumped on the way back to the Colonies. So, my conclusion...the tail numbering, using the kit-supplied decals, doesn't much matter.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

> Kat was a neat character, too bad she died the way she did.


Hated the way they wrote off her character. If I ever do my Viper it will be with her call sign. I'm a big Kat/Lucci fan.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Solium said:


> Hated the way they wrote off her character. If I ever do my Viper it will be with her call sign. I'm a big Kat/Lucci fan.


That character was only supposed to be around for a couple of episodes.
But apparently, everyone liked the actress so much, they kept her around for as long as you saw her in the show.

Then, they gave her a heroic death.
pretty cool.

As compared to the death that Cally got.
She got flushed out an airlock, every talked smack about her after she was dead.
Sort of says a lot about what went on behind the scenes.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

> Sort of says a lot about what went on behind the scenes.


LOL, not at all. Nicki was very much liked on the set. Including ppl like EJO among others. It appeared some of the writers really loved Luciana and that probably lead her way to a short gig on Caprica. I liked Cally and actually was ok with the way they wrote her off the series. It was very dramatic and she stayed true to her character. I hated what they did with Kat because they rewrote her history as an excuse to kill her off. Sorry for going OT, but I'm a big Cally/Kat fan. :wave:


----------



## ajmadison (Oct 18, 1999)

In one of the shows, on the commentary track, Ron Moore obviously liked Nicki because he apologies for (paraphased) taking this beautiful woman and making her look so drab (or even ugly). He also had great things to say about her acting skills. And as I recall, wasn't the one talking smack about Cally was the toaster that killed her?

Apparently, Moore & company did not have elaborate plans for Tricia Helfer's contributions to the story arc. But they kept giving her more and more ambitious acting pieces and Tricia handled all of it very well, so they kept giving her more and more to do.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

That was why I hard a hard time with Caprica. Lucianna Carro showing up, John Pyper-Ferguson, the actress who played Sgt. Hadrian, too many Galactica guests on Caprica. It did what Ronald D. Moore said should never happen. It took me out of the show.


----------

